# Party At George's Store



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 31, 2007)

A Celebration  

  Come Celebrate with Us


The end of Summer is upon us but grillin' & BBQ'n is not.

Stop by the store for salsa and hot sauce tastings, snacks, refreshments, bbq samples, good company, friendly service and great deals on display grills, used grills, outdoor fireplaces, firepits, bars. grill islands and accessories.




End of Summer Celebration


DATE: Sept. 8, 2007
TIME: Noon - 5:00PM
LOCATION: 10189 Main St., Clarence, NY 14031
PHONE: 716/759-4328


----------



## wittdog (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm not going to be able to make it...we have our FF Draft that day :?


----------

